# How far will my seed go



## masterspark (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Only 20 x 20?

Get as much info about "square foot gardening" as you can. 

It will be your best hope.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Vertical Garden, stake your tomatoes, then plant 2-3 cucumber vines around the stakes, letting the vines grow up in to the tomatoes bush.
I have done this for 5 years, always have a good tomato & cuke crop.
Try "vertical gardens" at Garden web .com.


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

Post up what you have packs of and I will try to get info while at work tomorrow


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

Here is a good planting guide:

http://www.2shared.com/document/oG59zLPv/Planting_Guide.html

Not the best quality, but its been on a wall for years.


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

Carrots: 1-3 inch apart in a row, rows 16-30 inches apart, 850 per gram

Spinach: 2-6 inch apart, 8-18 between rows, 90 per gram

Parsnip: 2-4 inch apart, 12-24 between rows, 12,000 per ounce


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

masterspark said:


> what kind of yield should I expect from a 20' row of beets?:scratch


If you're careful and have a good verity, you can get about a pound a foot from your beet row.

The beet greens are good also, cooked and raw. Most people toss them out but in your small garden(I'm from Texas also! lol) - make the most of everything you grow.


----------

